# Guess the McGuffin in Indy IV!



## Chaldfont (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=37587

Damn you, Lucas! How many childhood fantasies do you have to destroy for me!

All that aside, what do you think the McGuffin is? In that article, Lucas claims to have come up with something that was to edgy for Spielberg and Ford. They've done the Ark of the Covenant, the Holy Grail, what's next? Nails from the cross? The Spear of Longinus?


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 22, 2006)

Eve's apple


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 22, 2006)

The heads of Short Round and Kate Capshaw?


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 22, 2006)

Given 1 & 3, perhaps the True Cross?


----------



## KenM (Aug 22, 2006)

A lightsaber.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 22, 2006)

George Lucas's talent?

OHHHHHHH!


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 22, 2006)

Atlantis, Half a Pair of Socks, The Garden of Eden, The Collection of the Plaster Caster, Noah's Ark, Fajo's Varon-T Disruptor, Minos, My 1982 Set of Car Keys, the list is nearly endless . . .


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 22, 2006)

Some of the first issues of the I.J. comic book dealt with the nails from the cross. Specifically the legend of the 5th nail. 

Still, I bet Lucas probably went with a DaVinci code sort of thing.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 22, 2006)

Coming in 2008:

*Indiana Jones and the Stairway to Heaven*

(soundtrack by John Williams and Tenacious D)


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 23, 2006)

The lost footage of Han Shooting first.

 The shotguns the FBI had in ET

 The realy script for the Star Wars Prequel

 The Star Wars Christmas Special

 Luke's Hand

 Oil


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 23, 2006)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> The Star Wars Christmas Special



Yeah, like Harrison Ford would have anything to do with that one!

I'm thinking it's not necessarily an ancient religious McGuffin but something a little more current, like during the renaissance or up to colonial days.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 23, 2006)

Hayden Christensen's acting talent


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 23, 2006)

Well given that he says "We're basically going to do The Phantom Menace", in which a "special child" is found who's destined to fullfill a prophecy and that he mentions "offensive elements". I'd have to guess he's talking about either finding Jesus's son or the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok I was gonna quote Piratecat's post and say,

Doood!

But then I scrolled down. Consider all of your posts replied to with:

Dooood!


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 23, 2006)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Well given that he says "We're basically going to do The Phantom Menace", in which a "special child" is found who's destined to fullfill a prophecy and that he mentions "offensive elements". I'd have to guess he's talking about either finding Jesus's son or the second coming of Jesus.



Sounds more like...
_
Indiana Jones and the ANTICHRIST​​_


			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> Indy IV Starts In 2007
> 
> George Lucas told Empire magazine that he, director Steven Spielberg and star Harrison Ford are aiming to shoot a proposed fourth Indiana Jones movie by mid-2007, with an eye to a 2008 release. But, he added, getting everyone back together may not be easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Umbran (Aug 23, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Atlantis, Half a Pair of Socks, The Garden of Eden, The Collection of the Plaster Caster, Noah's Ark, Fajo's Varon-T Disruptor, Minos, My 1982 Set of Car Keys, the list is nearly endless . . .




Don't forget Magrathea.  Jones and Beeblebrox would be an unbeatable team 

I think the "Phantom Menace" reference is a little more coy than what people are suggesting here, if only because it is too obvious.  Lucas may make less than grand films sometimes, but he's not a _complete_ moron, especially when it comes to spoiling the plots of movies.  I think it is more in terms of "Indiana Jones finds his successor" or "Indy trains and then must defeat his student" than "Indiana Jones finds the last Scion".


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 23, 2006)

One of the adventures we ran with that old Indiana Jones RPG (remember that?) was: Some Nazis accidently stole Indy's hat and he had to go on a world-wide adventure to get it back.

That's my vote: Indy's Hat.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 23, 2006)

Excalibur!  The Spear of Longinus has been done to death.  

The crazy stuff, maybe the Karmi Sutra or Casinova's rubber.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 23, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I think the "Phantom Menace" reference is a little more coy than what people are suggesting here, if only because it is too obvious.  Lucas may make less than grand films sometimes, but he's not a _complete_ moron, especially when it comes to spoiling the plots of movies.  I think it is more in terms of "Indiana Jones finds his successor" or "Indy trains and then must defeat his student" than "Indiana Jones finds the last Scion".





From the quote it seems to me that what he means eith the Phantom Menace is the fact that since the movie/chracters have such a cult following, whatever he does will get hammered by diehard fans, similar to what he *feels* happened with the Phantom Menace


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, of course it's gonna be...

*4E!*


----------



## Umbran (Aug 23, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> From the quote it seems to me that what he means eith the Phantom Menace is the fact that since the movie/chracters have such a cult following, whatever he does will get hammered by diehard fans, similar to what he *feels* happened with the Phantom Menace




Also quite possible.  But when he starts talking about a McGuffin that might be offensive, and note that two of the movies have centered around Judeo-Christian holy artifacts, we do have to at least wonder.  I, personally, don't think they'd be dumb enough to use the Last Scion as a McGuffin.

The Spear of Longinus would be another goodly holy artifact that might upset some folks.  Same for the True Cross, the Garden of Eden, Eve's Apple...

Anyone know any artifacts attached to Lilith?  That could be a touchy one...


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not sufficiently famliar with Islam to know of any missing artifacts, but that would certainly be plenty touchy.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh, also, the Garden of Eden has been mentioned, but perhaps more specifically, the Tree of Knowledge. In fact, Indiana Jones and the Tree of Knowledge doesn't sound too bad, and certainly seems like something Indy would want to find.


----------



## Mark (Aug 24, 2006)

I like that, too.  I guess a Fountain of Youth search might seem a bit too much like the last one?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 24, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Don't forget Magrathea.  Jones and Beeblebrox would be an unbeatable team
> 
> I think the "Phantom Menace" reference is a little more coy than what people are suggesting here, if only because it is too obvious.  Lucas may make less than grand films sometimes, but he's not a _complete_ moron, especially when it comes to spoiling the plots of movies.  I think it is more in terms of "Indiana Jones finds his successor" or "Indy trains and then must defeat his student" than "Indiana Jones finds the last Scion".




If he does find the Last Scion lets hope Jay and Silent Bob make a cameo.


----------



## Padril (Aug 24, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I'm not sufficiently famliar with Islam to know of any missing artifacts, but that would certainly be plenty touchy.



Indiana Jones and Muhammads Beard?


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Aug 24, 2006)

He finds a unshaven guy in a heavily remodelled '67 Oldsmobile with a mechanical steampunk-y right hand carrying a chainsaw and a double barrel "boomstick" asleep in a cave.

C'mon! We had Jason vs Freddy! We had Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan! Why not Ash and Indy?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe he'll find the rest of the Dead Sea Scrolls...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 24, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Oh, also, the Garden of Eden has been mentioned, but perhaps more specifically, the Tree of Knowledge. In fact, Indiana Jones and the Tree of Knowledge doesn't sound too bad, and certainly seems like something Indy would want to find.




nah, someones already eaten from the tree of knowledge. It's the tree of life that he'd be wanting to find


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 24, 2006)

That article is pretty fascinating. I think that lets out any 'last scion' ideas because (1) it wouldn't have been especially clever or surprising two years or more ago and now would be such common knowledge that the 'twist' would fall flat and (2) it wouldn't really be an archeological mystery type thing.

We can assume that it's somethnig to do with the Judeo-Christian religion.
It's almost certainly something to do with archeological discovery.
It's something not very commonly known.
It's something potentially very offensive but they've removed the offensive part.
It's something supernatural.

I think we can discount the Shroud of Turin, Noah's Ark, the Spear, the nails of the Cross, anything to do with Jesus having fathered children, etc, as being too well known.

The location of the Garden of Eden would be an interesting one; the 'potentially offensive' part could be the legend that it's in the Middle East somewhere. 

Finding the _bones _ of Jesus would fit all the above, except I can't imagine how they'd do that and 'remove the offensive part'.

Something to do with Mecca or the black stone (the offensive part being non-Islamic Indy actually inside Mecca?)

Something to do with the Egyptian Plagues? I doubt it, especially because of the James Cameron thing now.

The existance of the Nifilhim is a little _too _ esoteric and I can't think of anything patently offensive about them. 

Something to do with the Dead Sea Scrolls sounds _very _ promising but only if you're doing something after WWII (discovered in 1947). He could discover some portin of them earlier, though. The idea of the Catholic Church suppressing some discovery in one of the scrolls might be possible, but is pretty unoriginal at this point (though this is Lucas we're talking about here). 

The excavation of Sodom and Gomorroah?

There was a great story I read some time ago about a group of people discovering the statue of a woman remarkably preserved, from an era and area not known for such amazing detail. It turned out to be Lot's wife, the statue being made of salt. That's a possibility.

The Lost Tribe of Isreal

The idea that the entire concept of Jesus and Christianity was created out of whole cloth around the time of Elizzabeth the First (one of the most crack-induced things I've heard of, but again this is Lucas we're dealing with - can you tell I've lost all faith in the man?)

The Ballbek Megaliths, which include supposedly the largest single cut stone in existance, another in a long line of 'nobody knows how the Ancients moved these huge stone blacks' 'controversies'. How anything surrounding them could be 'offensive' I have no idea.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I think we can discount the Shroud of Turin, Noah's Ark, the Spear, the nails of the Cross, anything to do with Jesus having fathered children, etc, as being too well known.




I think the Spear still qualifies as esoteric to the American mass market.  It has been used in certain bits of fiction of late, but those have alll been niche things, while Indy is for Everybody.



> The location of the Garden of Eden would be an interesting one; the 'potentially offensive' part could be the legend that it's in the Middle East somewhere.




How does the Garden of Eden not qualify as "too well known"?


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 24, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> How does the Garden of Eden not qualify as "too well known"?




To me, the idea that it has an actual Earthly location that could be found.


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> In fact, Indiana Jones and the Tree of Knowledge doesn't sound too bad




But sounds a bit Harry Potterish


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> But sounds a bit Harry Potterish




Given history, Potter is Indiana Jonesish.


----------



## Mark (Aug 24, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I think the Spear still qualifies as esoteric to the American mass market.  It has been used in certain bits of fiction of late, but those have alll been niche things, while Indy is for Everybody.





It's been given that treatment recently with a pseudo-Indy in the form of a television version starring Noah Wyle.  And it isn't going to be easily dismissed since there is a sequel in the works.  The Spear is damaged goods, I think, and would not be the focus of a new Indiana Jones flick.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 24, 2006)

No matter what the McGuffin is, the movie will stink and Roger Ebert will give it a 4-star review while at same time highlighting all of its awful qualities.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 24, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> No matter what the McGuffin is, the movie will stink and Roger Ebert will give it a 4-star review while at same time highlighting all of its awful qualities.




Bitter much?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> It's been given that treatment recently with a pseudo-Indy in the form of a television version starring Noah Wyle.




Yes, and also in the second season of Witchblade.  And in any number of genre books.

The issue is not "has it been done?".  The issue is "has the real broad market seen it?"  Sequel or not, I don't recall hearing that the Noah Wyle program got notable ratings.  And Witchblade was definitely a niche thing.

Thinking about it, though, being unknown is not probably not important - the last McGuffin was the Holy Grail, one of the best-known widgets of the fantasy genre!  In terms of story, the next movie has to be about something _more monentous than the Holy Grail_ - Indy's quest should surpass that of the Arthurian Round Table!  How can you make that plausible with an unknown McGuffin?


----------



## Mark (Aug 24, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> The issue is not "has it been done?".





I believe it is.




			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> The issue is "has the real broad market seen it?"





In any event, the answer is, "It has been done, has been done in such a similar fashion as to damage the chance it would need doing again, and has been done in a broad enough market has seen it done."


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 24, 2006)

Easy. Eschew any actual maguffin, except maybe for some phallic glowing stones. Make the movie a prequel to "Raiders" about a lost Indian temple to Kali that's mind-controlling hundreds of children to mine for... I'm not even sure what... and which has a priest who rips peoples' hearts out of their chests with magic. That way in "Raiders" when Indy scoffs at magic, we know he's just pulling our collective leg (or is really forgetful).  Oh, and get rid of Karen Allen to add Kate Capshaw, and toss in a cute scrappy kid sidekick. 

See? That _easily_ tops the original!  

Man, I really am bitter about Temple of Doom. But Umbran, I think you're wrong about them needing to "top" the holy grail. One of the neat things about the lost ark is that most people weren't familiar with it. I think they can use something obscure, as long as it's cool.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Indian Jones and the WMDs"!  Eh?  Eh?  No?  Alright, how 'bout "Indy and the Quest for Osama"?

But seriously, they're done with Judeo-Christian artifacts.  Fountain of youth, atlantis, excalibur, there are possibilities.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 24, 2006)

I like "Garden of Eden".  Isn't it supposed to be in Mesopotamia between the Tigris and Euphrates, as in the area now known as Iraq? Sounds like it has controversy, archeology, and potential action to me.


----------



## Villano (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm....this is a tough one.  It has to be archeological, supernatural, and potentially offensive.

Firstly, it will probably be Judeo-Christian since Lucas won't really care about offending Hindus, Buddhists, etc..  Plus, he, like most of Hollywood, doesn't want to offend Muslims, so Islam is safe.

The "Bones of Christ" idea sounds interesting, but I'm kind of stumped on what the supernatural aspect would be.  The Indy universe has established the existence of "holy" magic, so negating the resurrection would be kind of strange (and make the Holy Grail from Last Crusade look questionable).  Plus, I've never heard of any "bones of Christ" legends with which to draw supernatural elements from.

He could go the God Told Me To route.  That film tied to virgin birth to UFO abduction.  Jesus was an alien hybrid and God was nothing more than a UFO.  While that would certainly offend people, it isn't very supernatural.

I doubt it's going to be a descendant of Jesus or the next Messiah since I'm not sure about the archeological aspects or how The Last Crusade fits in.

I'm seeing a pattern here.  If it's something to do with Jesus, it can't contridict the Holy Grail.  

Also, I kind of doubt The True Cross or Spear of Longinus theories since they don't seem that offensive.

The Anti-Christ idea would fit in the Indy universe.  Perhaps he'll reveal that it was Hitler?   Hey, wait a minute!  Indy kills the Hitler Anti-Christ!   Yeah, Hitler wasn't cremated, he burst into flames when he died!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 24, 2006)

[grumble]Everyone ignored my joke about 4E...[/grumble]

The comments Lukas made a very vauge. I mean, what does he mean by that comment about Phantom.

I don't think the Spear, the Fountian, Atlantis or even the Garden of Eden are offensive - at least not to most people. 

But then maybe he mean's offensive in the same way Phantom was offensive - it did not meet fan expectations, and so was offensive. In that sense, most anything Indy IV does will be offensive.

According to Wikpedia...


> Little information on the actual story has been released, with conflicting rumors based on the numerous screenplay drafts written by several writers circulating among Indy fans for over a decade. Frank Darabont's early screenplay received the most press attention, as it was the first time a real push was made by a prominent screenwriter to put together a script for Indiana Jones 4 in 2003. Rumors involving Darabont's screenplay included tidbits such as the story taking place in the 1950s, taking the Nazis out of the film series, and re-uniting Indy's girlfriends from all three previous films.[1] However, all these rumors were cast into doubt in 2005 when this screenplay was rejected outright, and Jeff Nathanson was brought in to help George Lucas write an entirely new story for the film, which has since been approved by Lucas, Steven Spielberg, and Harrison Ford. Long-time Indiana Jones producer Kathleen Kennedy has recently commented that Nathanson's story takes place in the 1940s, but revealed no other information.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 24, 2006)

Eh, keep the Nazi's. They made an easy foe. Especially since they were so involved in the occult themselves.

I think that it might be the spear of Odin. The Nazi's were searching for it. Suppose it was found, and it had powers, that would indicate the power of Odin. Somewhat controversial for some members of society.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 25, 2006)

I think we are looking at a cold-war oriented item, after reading that Wiki entry.


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 25, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> The comments Lukas made a very vauge. I mean, what does he mean by that comment about Phantom.




I _think _ what he's talking about there is that it doesn't matter what he does: people have built up expectations in their mind over the long, long dry spell. _Nothing _ he can do will satisfy people.


----------



## Mark (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe Indy will try to uncover the secret cache of relics left by the Knights Templar under the Holy City.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 25, 2006)

Since Harrison Ford is 64 I think it's safe to assume the year of the new movie will be 1964 since Indy is born around the turn of the last century.

Of course, with make-up, they could make Ford look younger but can they shave off 20 years? I mean, Ford did complain about age even around the Temple of Doom when Indy was say 35 and Ford 42.

Moreover, 1964 is about the last stop of the pulp era. It's now or never.

I wonder if Sean Connery will be in it?


----------



## vulcan_idic (Aug 25, 2006)

Perhaps something having to do with a Lost Goddess of Israel?


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 25, 2006)

I think with aging we are looking at late 40's to 50's. The dead sea scrolls seems the most obvious choice to me. They are only sort of known but not greatly known and they offer great opportunity for  offending people. All you need to offend is finding a gnostic gospel that disagrees with the commonly accepted gospels. Recent examples are the the Gospel of Mary Magdeline and the Gospel of Judas. While the posibility of offensiveness is there it is also something that can be rewritten to make it less offensive depending on the writers desire. If you want something with real supernatural power and the possibility of offending people how about a Gospel of Jesus which would essentially be a diary. Jesus is still divine and it is in his own handwriting (which gives it its supernatural power) and does not contradict the holy grail or resurection but it could throw accepted biblical truths out the window offending some people. This is also something tangible that Indy can hunt and find and learn the truth about himself while still allowing for easy covering up at the end so that like the arc no-one currently knows abouts its existance or that it was found.


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 25, 2006)

Will the offensive McGuffin in Indy IV end up being an offensive guy named McGuffin? 


-G


----------



## Villano (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> Will the offensive McGuffin in Indy IV end up being an offensive guy named McGuffin?





Played by Tom Green?


----------



## satori01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Easy. Eschew any actual maguffin, except maybe for some phallic glowing stones. Make the movie a prequel to "Raiders" about a lost Indian temple to Kali that's mind-controlling hundreds of children to mine for... I'm not even sure what... and which has a priest who rips peoples' hearts out of their chests with magic. That way in "Raiders" when Indy scoffs at magic, we know he's just pulling our collective leg (or is really forgetful).  Oh, and get rid of Karen Allen to add Kate Capshaw, and toss in a cute scrappy kid sidekick.




I might be wrong, but PC are you not in your 30's?  Did you hate Temple of Doom with this passion upon first seeing it, assuming you were a kid, when you saw it?  I loved Temple of Doom.  I love the opening scene in the Hong Kong nightclub before the outbreak of war,  It felt like Casablanca meets an old Random musical # from the films in the 40s.  Facinated me as a child.

As a D&D player, the idea of Pancokt Palace, a site that always seems to corrupt whoever lived there to evil, inspired one of my longest runing dungeons in history.  Practically every campaign I have ever ran has that gem in it.  

I love the banter between Willie and Indie, I like Short Round for what he does, and I generally hate children in movies.  I love the whole tension sequence leading to the discovery of the Kali temple and the hanging of the assasin with the whip.

I love the bugs, the collapsing room, and Indy's exclamation of "WE ARE GOING TO DIE".  I love the way the Temple Looks, and ripping peoples hearts out is never a bad thing.

Lost Crusade is a hatable movie, no passion, no intrigue, no pathos... but Temple of Doom...lota good pieces in that film.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 25, 2006)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> nah, someones already eaten from the tree of knowledge. It's the tree of life that he'd be wanting to find



That even sounds better.

The concept of being able to effectively detect good and evil (which, since the series is myth-focused, could certainly be a power granted by the tree of knowledge still) would be pretty useful in a McCarthy-era setting, however.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 25, 2006)

satori01 said:
			
		

> Lost Crusade is a hatable movie, no passion, no intrigue, no pathos... but Temple of Doom...lota good pieces in that film.



Wow, freaky.

In my case I was 20 when _Temple of Doom_ came out, and it was a real let-down. Sure, still some good stuff, but lots of dragging and a comically disappointing villain. _Crusade_, on the other hand, was fantastic, on a par with _Raiders_.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 25, 2006)

satori01 said:
			
		

> I might be wrong, but PC are you not in your 30's?



Barely.   I'm a bit older but agree completely with his review.   It was a real letdown after the greatness of Raiders. 



			
				satori01 said:
			
		

> Last Crusade is a hatable movie, no passion, no intrigue, no pathos.



You must have seen a different movie than I did, I loved it, especially the opening sequence with Young Indy.


----------



## Villano (Aug 26, 2006)

Not that anyone asked me, but I kind of liked Temple Of Doom when I saw it as a kid, but even by high school, I, well, didn't dislike it, but didn't really have a desire to watch it again.   Last Crusade, I loved.   I still like that one.

Anyway, I was hoping that this Indy would be set in the '50s and handle a sci-fi theme (typical of films made at that time).  Maybe Indy could investigate some lost UFO technology or something?

Regardless, I hope we get to see Indy lose his eye in this one.  Most people in the audience probably weren't aware of the old, one-eyed Indy from the TV series.   It would probably shock the hell out of them.


----------



## Starman (Aug 26, 2006)

Am I the only one hoping that the movie falls through and doesn't get made? Leave well enough alone guys. You made two kick-ass movies and one average one. Let it be and move on to other things.


----------



## Harmon (Aug 26, 2006)

The dagger that killed Caesar ("beware the eyes of march") course there is no mystical origins to that, which kinda got me thinking- what about the Oracle's pool?  Then it struck me that there are cooler things to find then that- Fountain of Youth (Harrison could pass the mantel to someone younger).

What ever it is I am sure only someone really lucky will guess it or it will be completely obvious and everyone will have guessed.

Peace all, hope your next game day is the best you have ever had.


----------



## ssampier (Aug 26, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Atlantis, Half a Pair of Socks, The Garden of Eden, The Collection of the Plaster Caster, Noah's Ark, Fajo's Varon-T Disruptor, Minos, My 1982 Set of Car Keys, the list is nearly endless . . .




Man, I'd love to see the half a pair of socks. Sock puppet theatre would be great!


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 28, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one hoping that the movie falls through and doesn't get made? Leave well enough alone guys. You made two kick-ass movies and one average one. Let it be and move on to other things.




I heartily agree. Leave it alone! I'm so tired of Hollywood's rehashing phase. Lets get back to original stories.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 28, 2006)

Original stories can use known characters very successfully, in my opinion.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 28, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Indy's quest should surpass that of the Arthurian Round Table!




How about the Arthurian Round Table?

-Hyp.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 29, 2006)

Given recent Lucas, ummm, hits (well, something that rhymes with 'hit' anyway) perhaps the Thirty Pieces of Silver?

The Auld Grump, loved Raiders, hated Temple, liked Crusade....


----------



## Darth Shoju (Aug 29, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> But sounds a bit Harry Potterish




Indianna Jones and the Philospher's Stone?
Indianna Jones and the Goblet of Fire?

no?

For the record I figure the McGuffin is either related to Islam or it is politically controversial. However, due to the rules of ENWorld I can't discuss either.

 

j/k. It is actually because I don't actually know of any Islamic artifacts other than the black stone at Mecca or perhaps an original version of the Koran or something. Perhaps it relates to Jerusalem or something? 

I think it would be cool if they went to South America this time and dealt with an artifact from the time of Cortez or somesuch. But that isn't very controversial. So I dunno. What was the amulet from the opening of Last Crusade? Didn't that have something to do with Cortez?

It's just too bad they can't put Denholm Elliot in this one without access to a priest of sufficient level to cast Resurrection.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 29, 2006)

How about-

[H2]*Indiana Jones and the Maltese Falcon?*[/H2]


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Aug 29, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I think it would be cool if they went to South America this time and dealt with an artifact from the time of Cortez or somesuch. But that isn't very controversial. So I dunno. What was the amulet from the opening of Last Crusade? Didn't that have something to do with Cortez?




Cross of Coronado, who was looking for the 7 Cities of Gold I think.

Maybe Indy could just revisit an old 'friend' who autographed his dad's book. Everyone knows that Hitler's still alive, er, Hitler's brain in a jar. He could then go to Castle Wolfenstein and...

There's also Excalibur, Durandal, the bones of Charlemagne, the remains of Roland's horn, something to do with the DaVinci code, the Voynich text, a sketch made by one Dr Emmet Brown, an original version of the book of Apocalypse (aka Revelations), Colonel Sander's secret recipe, the original recipe of Coca Cola, some sort of Nazi research like finding a 'hollow world', King Solomon's Mines, um...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 29, 2006)

Indiana Jones and the briefcase from Ronin.


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 29, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> Played by Tom Green?




And/or Andy Dick. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 29, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> How about-
> 
> [H2]*Indiana Jones and the Maltese Falcon?*[/H2]




Actually, Indy already found the Maltese Falcon in _Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis_. 


-G


----------



## Wystan (Aug 29, 2006)

Indiana Jones and The Hunt for a Better Director?


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 29, 2006)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones and The Hunt for a Better Director?




Which would, of course, lead to a dead-end. 


-G


----------



## Wystan (Aug 29, 2006)

Indiana Jones and the Lost Star Wars Manuscripts.


I swear, when I was like 10-12 there was a story I heard from a cousin of mine in his late 20's early 30's about a warehouse fire where the books for Starwars Episodes 1-3 were stored for release to the public. I would have loved it to be true that there were different stories for them.....


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 29, 2006)

Indiana Jones and the Pink Panther!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 29, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> How about-
> 
> [H2]*Indiana Jones and the Millenium Falcon?*[/H2]




Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 29, 2006)

Indiana Jones and the Comfortable Shoes


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 29, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones and the Comfortable Shoes




Indiana Jones is Gellin like Magellan


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 29, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones is Gellin like Magellan




I've got it!

Please, excuse, abbreviated spellin',
No tellin' what's smellin' when Indy's dogs are swellin',
He's buyin.  You sellin'?  For shoes he'd be a felon.
The plot's excellin'.  We're back to Indy's dwellin',
He's yellin', "Farewell!" and he'll see us all in hell and,
The bad guys he'll be fellin',
The rumors all dispellin',
So no more fortune tellin',
The series was compellin',
Now tears in eyes are wellin',
The fourth will be bestsellin',
Like Ferdinand Magellan,
He'll circle earth, the melon,
Just looking for . . .




Spoiler



_I got nothing_


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 29, 2006)

satori01 said:
			
		

> I might be wrong, but PC are you not in your 30's?  Did you hate Temple of Doom with this passion upon first seeing it, assuming you were a kid, when you saw it?  I loved Temple of Doom.



I was a kid when I saw Temple of Doom and I wanted to punch Spielberg in the crotch after seeing it.

And lordy, please no Nazis. It'd be embarassing to pretend that Indy hasn't aged since the last movie. KGB are almost as hateable as the Nazis and move the series in a fun direction.

I could see Indy being implicated by the HUAC (on trumped up charges) and scrambling to prove his innocence while battling the Soviets or even the Chinese.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 29, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> The dagger that killed Caesar ("beware the eyes of march")



Ides.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 29, 2006)

The golden glowing thing inside the briefcase from Pulp Fiction.

Or maybe the One Ring of Power.

Or a map of Angelina Jolie's tats.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 30, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Or a map of Angelina Jolie's tats.





I think you mispelt . . .  Oh.  Right.  Nevermind.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 30, 2006)

Let's see, 40's, contraversy?   How about Indiana Jones and the Roswell Aliens!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Aug 30, 2006)

*Oh Oh I know *Raises Hand and Waves**

Backup animatronics for all the future presidents of the U.S. with dates of office pre-marked for clarity.    *Just a joke really*

Or seriously, lets see it'll have to do with some kind of relic probably of one of the big three monotheist religions since those are the only ones that get REALLY irate at a little humor.  Any religious relic from any one of those important enough to get in a plot will have enough cross-over into the other two, however it'll probably avoid anything islamic because of the worldwide furor that can ignite.  Kay two left.  Probably an early Cold War setting, thinking.  Possibly a very early judeic relic pre-Moses era.  

Idea 1:  Something that proves Abraham defied god when he threw out Ishmael at his wife's behest?  Maybe somewhere in the Caucuses down into possibly Iran (Iran was a big covert playground of the early cold war)
Idea 2:  Something almost sure to offend somebody Noah's Ark resting high in the mountains of Turkey atop a glacier spotted by an early CIA reconnaisance plane.
Idea 3:  Potentially offensive to monotheist in other way maybe?  A relic of some ancient pagan god with actual power?  That would almost inevitably offend people.


----------



## Villano (Aug 30, 2006)

Spanish horror actor Paul Naschy once proposed a horror TV dealing with a bunch of evil characters looking for the crown Lucifer wore when he was cast out of heaven.  I have no idea if there's any basis to that myth (i.e., Lucifer having a crown), but that would make for a good, controversial story.

Similarly, Christ's Crown of Thorns would be another good one (I don't know if someone else mentioned that).


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 30, 2006)

"I discovered a McGuffin. ... I told the guys about it, and they were a little dubious about it, but it's the best one we've ever found. .."

The typo has been corrected. Apparently he meant McMuffin


----------



## ssampier (Aug 30, 2006)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> "I discovered a McGuffin. ... I told the guys about it, and they were a little dubious about it, but it's the best one we've ever found. .."
> 
> The typo has been corrected. Apparently he meant McMuffin




It's a fossiled McMuffin sandwich. Why the Nazis want it? Do tell.


----------



## ssampier (Aug 30, 2006)

*more rampant guesses*

Indiana Jones and the Warforged

Indy faces Sky Pirates.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones and the briefcase from Ronin.



Good One.


_Indiana Jones and the World of Tomorrow_ came to mind when I read


> Indiana Jones and the Warforged


----------



## ssampier (Aug 31, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Good One.
> 
> 
> _Indiana Jones and the World of Tomorrow_ came to mind when I read




Both are pulpy.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 31, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Both are pulpy.





Indiana Jones and the Fresh Squeezed Orange Juice and Half a Grapefruit Breakfast


----------



## ssampier (Aug 31, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones and the Fresh Squeezed Orange Juice and Half a Grapefruit Breakfast




Healthy _and_ satisfying.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2006)

I bet he got a hold of the old India Jones RPG book Artifacts and will use:

Dagger of Sinan, Old man of the Mountain.  It deals with the orginal assassins the extremists form of Shiite Islam


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Aug 31, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I bet he got a hold of the old India Jones RPG book Artifacts and will use:
> 
> Dagger of Sinan, Old man of the Mountain.  It deals with the orginal assassins the extremists form of Shiite Islam




Wonder if Lucas owns that book, or even knows it exists.

But that item seems to fit the bill.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Jun 19, 2007)

The original copies of all the early Christian holy texts supposedly destroyed at the end of the Council of Nicaea?

An artifact that in some fashion shows the power of any god other than the Judeo-Christian one?

Evidence that there in fact was no Jesus and the entire Christian religion was constructed by Constantine in order to make the increasingly volatile Empire more easily controllable?

Any one of those would be interesting, but after the drivel that were the SW prequels I believe in the talent of George Lucas slightly less than the possibility I could pick up the rock of Gibraltar using the power of my mind.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmmmm, unlikely McGuffins:
Indiana Jones and the Judas Gospel
Indiana Jones and the Thirty Denarii
Indiana Jones and Ezekiel's Wheel
Indiana Jones and Noah's Ark
Indiana Jones and the Grand Albert
Indiana Jones and the Keys of Solomon
Indiana Jones and King Solomon's Mine
Indiana Jones and the Missing College Pension Fund....

The Auld Grump, who once upon a time used some of those for West End Games Indiana Jones game....


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 19, 2007)

The Hammer of Thor.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 19, 2007)

The power of thread resurrection.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 19, 2007)

The Macguffin is the Hairpiece of Samson.  Any who wear this artifact are blessed with a +6 bonus to strength, but are doomed to look and act like Fabio.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 19, 2007)

Just to add furl to the fire, Spielberg did do that whole documentary on finding the ashes of Jesus recently.  I wouldn't surprise me in the least if that was a lead-up or research to Indy IV.

My vote is Indiana Jones and the Ninja Pirate Wizards of Dinoisland.

[EDIT] Or, now that I've actually read the article, I could see it being something like evidence of aliens or angels, or perhaps angels as aliens.  That would controversial for sure.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 19, 2007)

Antarctic Space Nazis

Brad


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Flaming Nunchaks of Death! Haiya!

Where Jones has to battle against 10,000 ninjas, Jackie Chan and the Flying Guillotine.


----------



## Einan (Jun 19, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Last Frontier?
Indiana Jones and the Search for Franchise?
Indiana Jones and Callista Flockhart eat cheesburgers?

Indiana Jones and the Crown of Thorns
Indiana Jones and the Sword of Arthur (Excalibur)
Indiana Jones and the Lost King (Arthur himself)
Indiana Jones and the Gospel of Mary (Mary Magdalene's Gospel)
Indiana Jones and the Fires of Heaven (Who knows, just sounds cool...)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 19, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Spear of Wicket

Indiana Jones and the Hackmaster +20

Indiana Jones and the Order of the Pheonix (If JKR can do it...)

Indiana Jones and the Hairclub for Men.

Indiana Jones and the Lost Toupee  

Indiana Jones and the Lost Book of the Dead  (Indy + Cthulhu = insanity)

Indiana Jonesa and the Magic Bullet.

Indiana Jones and the Worthless Script of Doom (our worst fears for this movie)


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 20, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones and the Sky Pirates.




Actually it's been done, back in the 1980's they published a series of Indiana Jones novels and one was "Indiana Jones and the Sky Pirates" by Martin Caidin.    

For that matter they even had one titled "Indiana Jones and the Philosopher's Stone" years before Harry Potter - if I were them I would use that one since they already have a valid copywrite for it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2007)

Indiana Jones vs. the Immortal Hitler. Indy discovers Hitler got the spear of destiny, and he has to use his trusty whip to disarm the Fuhrer, but discovers Hitler has absorbed its power, so his only choice is to shackle the Nazi warlord to a lead weight and hurl him into the Marianas Trench.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 22, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Unspeakable Oath. Jones' battles Russian cultists.


----------



## Kesh (Jun 22, 2007)

_Indiana Jones and King Solomon's Mines_

...oh, wait. 

I think a possibility may be: _Indiana Jones and the Second Coming_. Where he stumbles across a group that claims they have a young boy who is the second incarnation of Christ, the Nazis want the child to raise in their own way, and Indy has to find out if it's for real.

For a strange one, how about _Indiana Jones and the Holy Prepuce_. No, I will not link that one, as it's not Eric's Grandma friendly.

On a more serious note, it may be something far more basic. _Indiana Jones and the Gospel of Jesus_. I'd imagine *that* would be controversial as all get-out, with tons of possible hooks for a story.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm hoping they leave the Nazis behind, let Indy age and have him dealing with KGB agents and McCarthyism.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 23, 2007)

For some reason I don't think Indy would hate the soviets.  Sure they were against religion and hated the "free" world, but as far as I know they where not into stealing relics and artifacts of "mystical/sacred" origen so that Stalin could become a god incarnate.  If anything, I hope his main enemies will be members of an illuminate-type group.


----------



## GandhitheBFG (Jun 28, 2007)

Indy IV: Raiders of the OTHER Lost Ark


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 28, 2007)

_Indiana Jones and the Philospher's Stone_!

Goblet of Fire works, too!


----------



## James Heard (Jun 28, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Lost Continence.

"GIVE IT BACK YOU NAZI SCUM!!!"


----------



## werk (Jun 28, 2007)

I bet whatever it is it'll have a giant logo on the side.

Just wait and see.

Indy will roll up in his new audi convertible with iPhone in hand to save Paris Hilton wearing an Addidas tennis dress, sipping a diet coke using a Dell notebook to MySpace...this movie will make itself!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I don't mean to add furl to the fire - 'cause I don't know what furl is - but i still say it will be 4th Edition. So that way it can still have a logo on the side.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe it will be a sequal to the first one and Indy has to find the Ark again now that it is lost in some government warehouse.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 28, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> I bet whatever it is it'll have a giant logo on the side.
> 
> Just wait and see.
> 
> Indy will roll up in his new audi convertible with iPhone in hand to save Paris Hilton wearing an Addidas tennis dress, sipping a diet coke using a Dell notebook to MySpace...this movie will make itself!



 Please!  I give Spielberg more credit than that.  Indy will stop his Dodge truck at the Texaco Station while driving to a McDonalds where he will meet with representatives from International Business Machines Corporation about locating an Ancient Greek Computer.  He will take his Samsonite luggage onto an American Airlines plane, where he will be served a Coca-cola.  

It can all be done and kept in period along the way.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Please!  I give Spielberg more credit than that.  Indy will stop his Dodge truck at the Texaco Station while driving to a McDonalds where he will meet with representatives from International Business Machines Corporation about locating an Ancient Greek Computer.  He will take his Samsonite luggage onto an American Airlines plane, where he will be served a Coca-cola.
> 
> It can all be done and kept in period along the way.




If not done in period. the following could happen next:

While he's on the plane Indy will watch StarWars: A New Hope and will be tempted to by a Chewbaka mug.  He then takes a detor to Skywalker Ranch where me meets George Lucas and Steven Spielburg (casted as themselves) who refuses to sell him the mug but instead decides to give him a Rolex watch before telling him that he must drive their Nissan Versa to Disneyland.  Once there, they tell him to search for the cryogenically frozen cursed head of Walt Disney which will grant its possessor three-wishes.  He could use these wishes anyway he wants, but they also tell Indy that Haliberton and Rupert Murdok (who is assisted by Tom from Myspace) are seeking the head in a bid to rule the world.. Indy thus has to take the head and find a way to dispose of it.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 28, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> ...who is assisted by Tom from Myspace...




Now you are just being silly.


----------



## Chaldfont (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't believe you guys dug this thread back up. All I got to say is this...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Now you are just being silly.





You are right, no one likes Tom hanging around with them.   Having him in the movie as a cameo role would be like Indiana Jones searching for Fonzie's motorcycle.  Wait a minute... I might actually pay to see that (so long as there are no shark tanks involved).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 2, 2007)

*Indiana Jones and the Imperial Seal*
Indy goes on a hunt for the Seal, pawned off by Sun Ce during the Three Kingdoms era.

*Indiana Jones and the Temples of Atlantis*
Indy involved in a hunt for Atlantis could be fun.  Tie in lotsa occult/religious goodness, as well as some heretical views on humanity...

*Indiana Jones and the Elder Sign*
*Indiana Jones and Irem of the 1,000 Pillars*
*Indiana Jones and the Mountains of Madness*

But none of those compare to the magnificence of...

*Indiana Jones and the Minnesota Iceman*
Indy joins up with Bernard Heuvelmans and Ivan T. Sanderson to find the "body" kept in ice.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jul 2, 2007)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> But none of those compare to the magnificence of...
> 
> *Indiana Jones and the Minnesota Iceman*
> Indy joins up with Bernard Heuvelmans and Ivan T. Sanderson to find the "body" kept in ice.




Wow, obscure reference.  Awesome!

Brad


----------



## ssampier (Jul 6, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> I bet whatever it is it'll have a giant logo on the side.
> 
> Just wait and see.
> 
> Indy will roll up in his new audi convertible with iPhone in hand to save Paris Hilton wearing an Addidas tennis dress, sipping a diet coke using a Dell notebook to MySpace...this movie will make itself!




I think this would be more Pierce Brosnan era James Bond myself.

One thing's for certain: the new Indiana will feature ewoks.


----------

